# Nintendo DS Emu on the PS3 - Action!



## Zerrix (Dec 31, 2010)

In the hustle and bustle, of the Chaos Congress, we seem to have missed this story. A video has appeared, of the new Nintendo DS emulator being coded for PS3. The new name for the project is NDS3. The emulator is being developed by the same anonymous developer as the PS3SX emulator and Sega Genesis emulator.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS5grrue2-U...player_embedded


source: psgroove.com


----------



## .Chris (Dec 31, 2010)

nice.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 31, 2010)

how will be the touch screen system like?
using move?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, and it works so smooth already! Superb work by the developer, really nice job!


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 31, 2010)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> how will be the touch screen system like?
> using move?




I assume that you will have to scroll with the Analog Stick R3 or L3 over the touch screen and press on of those stick to "touch" the "screen". ;-)


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 31, 2010)

This shit is going to be so cool.


----------



## picowoodworm (Dec 31, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t270426-desmume-nintend...mulator-for-ps3

Already posted, but your source is a video.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 31, 2010)

picowoodworm said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/t270426-desmume-nintend...mulator-for-ps3
> 
> Already posted, but your source is a video.


that was an announcement this is actual gameplay


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 31, 2010)

it works really amazingly... lolz to the first highest rated comment who requested an N64 emu... do they want to play zelda everywhere?
i think there arent any filters yet... tht would make a emulator useful and truly an advancement over the actual system


----------



## heartgold (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice, but for DS games I rather use my DSi =]


----------



## mameks (Dec 31, 2010)

That's so awesome.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome and some what weird idk why


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 31, 2010)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> source: psgroove.com


That's no source.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 31, 2010)

Its cool and all but I don't see the point in it.....You just can't emulate touch screens well...


----------



## Snailface (Dec 31, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Its cool and all but I don't see the point in it.....You just can't emulate touch screens well...


There's a lot of good DS games that don't use touch input. (or don't require it)


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 31, 2010)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhh I do suppose you have a point.....you couldn't play things like warioware or meteos though.....But I guess 358/2 days would work


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jan 1, 2011)

The gameplay is already quite smooth. Now I really can't wait for the GCN.


----------



## yellowthunder (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow this is actually smoother than the one on the Wii!
I wonder if Bowser's Inside Story would run without issues...


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2011)

Try playing pokemon ranger in that emu(that would be ass difficult)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2011)

yellowthunder said:
			
		

> Wow this is actually smoother than the one on the Wii!
> I wonder if Bowser's Inside Story would run without issues...


wouldn't work cos it uses d-pad, touch screen and mic


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 1, 2011)

doesn't seem like a huge deal


----------



## YayMii (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting to see other 'Tempers commenting on the video on Youtube.

But WTF's with the stretching? Does it _have_ to span the whole screen? Why not allow an option to put the screens side-by-side?


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 1, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Interesting to see other 'Tempers commenting on the video on Youtube.
> 
> But WTF's with the stretching? Does it _have_ to span the whole screen? Why not allow an option to put the screens side-by-side?


You DO know that this is still in development, right?

I just can't believe how smooth this emulator runs. I know that the PS3 is powerful, but DAMN, that's a lot of progress in such a short time!


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm surprised anyone would see a legitimate use for this, as the greatest DS exclusives utilize the touch screen, and it doesn't seem plausible to have a PS3 emulate one.

Nice proof-of-concept, though. Why not emulate something along the same lines of power? I'm sure we can put those seven cores to good use.


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> I'm surprised anyone would see a legitimate use for this, as the greatest DS exclusives utilize the touch screen, and it doesn't seem plausible to have a PS3 emulate one.
> 
> Nice proof-of-concept, though. Why not emulate something along the same lines of power? I'm sure we can put those seven cores to good use.



my thoughts exactly. Why emulate something that is so OBVIOUSLY limited (no stylus brahh) when you could emulate the classics? i.e Gamecube, Snes, etc.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol, not something great, go play The World Ends With You on the emulator xP


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 1, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Lol, not something great, go play The World Ends With You on the emulator xP


Dude it's a early build and in this timeframe it's TOTALLY AWESOME!!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah but I'm not into these DS emulators at all. If anything, hackers should put more time into developing GC, N64 emulators to say the least.


----------



## antwill (Jan 1, 2011)

This just screams of sperglords trying to show off with useless crap. What is the point in this seriously?


----------



## Cyan (Jan 1, 2011)

It shows only Yoshi Island (edit: and mario&luigi), and that the game which even a Wii can emulate perfectly using DSmumeWii, the DS emulator for Wii.

I find the frame rate too slow, while this is an easy game to emulate.
I would like to see how Mario 64 is doing now.


Well, I know it's only the beginning, but I don't see anything extraordinary for the moment.
Arikado did the same on wii.
I thought the PS3 CPU power would be better.
I'm waiting for more improvement.


----------



## ZeroTm (Jan 1, 2011)

hjrdh30t


----------



## ZeroTm (Jan 1, 2011)

dude wtf ich bin drunk

Edit: disregard my post, my drunken buddy wrote this


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

double posterrr~ lol [/troll]


----------

